# Worried About The Boy, Boy George drama - BBC2 16th May 9PM



## stethoscope (May 16, 2010)

BBC2 tonight at 9PM, drama adaptation of the early days of Boy George's life.

Worried About The Boy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00sh5lt



> Boy George has made more than a few headlines, but the years before his Top of the Pops debut in 1982 are less well-known. Living in a squat, attending the Blitz Club, falling in and out of love - Worried About the Boy is a compassionate portrait of a much-loved icon.



Reviews I've read here and here sound reasonably promising.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 16, 2010)

Oooh. Now, steph - imagine I just hugged you in gratitude for reminding me _so hard_ that it hurt a bit and I'm sorry


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2010)

I still remember seeing him on TOTP for the first time and wondering if it was a bloke or a woman. Shall be watching.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2010)

I was managed by his manager. And the stories he had!


----------



## stethoscope (May 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooh. Now, steph - imagine I just hugged you in gratitude for reminding me _so hard_ that it hurt a bit and I'm sorry


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 16, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I still remember seeing him on TOTP for the first time and wondering if it was a bloke or a woman. Shall be watching.



It was _all_ we could talk about the next day at school!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 16, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I still remember seeing him on TOTP for the first time and wondering if it was a bloke or a woman.



He's a bloke.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 16, 2010)

20 minute warning. 

I need to have a shower before I slump onto sofa for the forseeable and I can't be the only one.


----------



## Maggot (May 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> 20 minute warning.
> 
> I need to have a shower before I slump onto sofa for the forseeable and I can't be the only one.


Yay. It's part of a whole evening of progammes about bands which came out of the new Romantic scene.

My step-father and brother used to hang out with Boy George round that time, so especially interested.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 16, 2010)

Maggot said:


> My step-father and brother used to hang out with Boy George round that time, so especially interested.



Did they bum?




sorry


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## metalguru (May 16, 2010)

This is ludicrous so far.


----------



## stethoscope (May 16, 2010)

Enjoying it... the guy playing Marilyn is ace.


----------



## metalguru (May 16, 2010)

Good soundtrack though...


----------



## clicker (May 16, 2010)

Who is the guy he came home from the club with?


----------



## rhod (May 16, 2010)

clicker said:


> Who is the guy he came home from the club with?



Kirk Brandon


----------



## metalguru (May 16, 2010)

Kirk Brandon - who must be watching this in tears somewhere, whilst Boy George is probably laughing his socks off in Hampstead


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2010)

My struggle


----------



## clicker (May 16, 2010)

Thanks...so he lost the court case....guess he is giving this a miss then.


----------



## stethoscope (May 16, 2010)

clicker said:


> Who is the guy he came home from the club with?



Kirk Brandon.


----------



## Skin (May 16, 2010)

editor said:


> I was managed by his manager. And the stories he had!



 Care to share any .....................?


----------



## Geri (May 16, 2010)

I'm finding this a bit boring, but the music is good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2010)

I like their Bow Wow annabel


----------



## metalguru (May 16, 2010)

clicker said:


> Thanks...so he lost the court case....guess he is giving this a miss then.



Weird thing about that case was that the story had already appeared in the press anyway.

For example, I remember reading in Time Out a features about London music landmarks which talked about the Goodge Street squat  - and that Kirk returned to the squat to erase 'Kirk loves George' from the wall.


----------



## Geri (May 16, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like their Bow Wow annabel



She looked uncannily like the original, I thought.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2010)

Geri said:


> She looked uncannily like the original, I thought.



Yeah well I liked her too. 

I was younger back then so it was ok.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2010)

Well, it was okay, I guess. There were some good moments, but I can't help feeling a bit meh about it all. And I really don't think the flash forwards added anything at all. They should have been fleshed out for them to have had the significance they deserved.


----------



## metalguru (May 16, 2010)

Very epigrammatic script


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2010)

I hope our coming era of austerity doesn't spawn anything similar to the New Romantics. Fucking Hell.


----------



## stethoscope (May 16, 2010)

It was a bit lacklustre by the end, but I thought it was alright.


----------



## Cloo (May 16, 2010)

I enjoyed it - a bit of fluff, but nicely played and well put together. Maybe a bit like the band, then.


----------



## Geri (May 16, 2010)

Much better programme on now.


----------



## badlands (May 16, 2010)

I think most of the actors will go on to better things.

Thought the acting was excellent.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 16, 2010)

metalguru said:


> For example, I remember reading in Time Out a features about London music landmarks which talked about the Goodge Street squat  - and that Kirk returned to the squat to erase 'Kirk loves George' from the wall.



Wonder if he erased the Kirk loves AJ graffiti from Acton Town tube station too. 
AJ was his blonde girlfriend.  Remember meeting Kirk attached to a very affectionate George outside the Scala cinema when it was still in Tottenham St near George's squat.


----------



## metalguru (May 16, 2010)

Didn't realise the actor playing George is 17 years old. Quite impressive.


----------



## madamv (May 17, 2010)

I really enjoyed it, ace music, great acting, gorgeous boys.....  Seemed pretty true to Georges biog too..


----------



## spliff (May 17, 2010)

madamv said:


> I really enjoyed it, ace music, great acting, gorgeous boys.....  *Seemed pretty true to Georges biog too..*


Someone named George O'Dowd was credited as consultant.

I enjoyed it also.



Sir Belchalot said:


> Remember meeting Kirk attached to a very affectionate George outside the Scala cinema when it was still in Tottenham St near George's squat.


I worked at the Scala at the time, used to see him around a lot, didn't really know him, the place was heaving with NR's on the all nighters. 
I thought he lived in the big squat in Warren Street, not Goodge Street as mentioned above, used to see him there all the time.
Maybe he was just 'shopping' as I was.


----------



## metalguru (May 17, 2010)

I think it was Warren Street - my bad.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 17, 2010)

He had a few different squats:

http://www.timeout.com/london/music/features/1509/Boy_George-s_old_squat-It_happened_here.html

Iirc he also had one in Kentish Town.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2010)

Bit of fun. The flashbacks / forwards jarred a bit and it had a limp end. Good fun though, but could have been better.


----------



## keithy (May 17, 2010)

I liked it  now I want every single song that was in it though


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 17, 2010)

keithy said:


> I liked it  now I want every single song that was in it though



Here they are.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thats-Music-Re-Release-Special-Collectors/dp/B001LN2BE8


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 17, 2010)

I thought that was so well researched- they got the look totally right.
Acting also great, I loved  Freddy Fox (?) playing Marilyn especially.

But the script was a bit so what imo. It was a bit limp in the end.

And it's been a long time since I heard HOng Kong Garden Takeaway


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2010)




----------



## editor (May 17, 2010)

Microdisney were *ace*.

I enjoyed the film last night - you got a sense of how exciting the scene might have seen to those involved in it, although I thought the whole New Romantics stuff was a load of painful old tosh. Still, any scene that involves lots of daft DIY dressing up at least ensures people make some effort rather than just kitting themselves out with expensive designer togs.


----------



## _angel_ (May 17, 2010)

Wasn't quite sure about what was meant to be going on. It kind of lost the plot - was there one?


----------



## treelover (May 17, 2010)

I lost a packet once on Microdisney, i had booked them in Liverpool to fit in with the end of student term, they cancelled, then played the next week and no one was there!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

I enjoyed the programme after it. Same old 'I <3 80's' shit but with a sexual politics slant. George Michael got one line and it was fab, he's such good value.

I did find self uncontrollably sneering at Stock, Aitken and Waterman. Making a proper ugly face at the box, I was. They _ruined_ the charts during my childhood


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2010)

treelover said:


> I lost a packet once on Microdisney, i had booked them in Liverpool to fit in with the end of student term, they cancelled, then played the next week and no one was there!



I think we can forgive them that, as you should do for anyone who thinks it's fun to dress as a priest and swear at people. (Cathal's _what i did on my holidays_)


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2010)

Thought the treatment of his key relationships (Steve Strange, Marilyn, his Dad, Kirk, etc) were well considered, though I suspect the 'consultant' was very keen to demonstrate what a huge martyr George has always been to his heart.

Got a little frustrated with the unnecessay flashforward/back malarkey as it served no obvious purpose, but apart from that found it a very watchable 90 mins.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

I did think that there weren't as many lols in it as their could've been, considering what a witty & evil fucker BG is but I think I agree that he is a big martyr to the heartbreaks etc. Bit emo, if you will. 

It was a bit depressing that we saw him  somewhat find himself and become successful (career-wise... ) then keep getting hit over the head with the 'Oh well, it all goes to shit anyway' stuff over and over again. Even finding religion would have ended it on a high note.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 17, 2010)

Watched this last night... I agree with what has been said but pretty good overall with some interesting outfits! Also the boy playing George was quite hot


----------



## Cloo (May 17, 2010)

editor said:


> Microdisney were *ace*.
> 
> I enjoyed the film last night - you got a sense of how exciting the scene might have seen to those involved in it, although I thought the whole New Romantics stuff was a load of painful old tosh.


 I liked the way all the poseurs turned into screaming girlies when the Thin White Duke turned up!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

Cloo said:


> I liked the way all the poseurs turned into screaming girlies when the Thin White Duke turned up!



Sir


----------



## madamv (May 17, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I enjoyed the programme after it. Same old 'I <3 80's' shit but with a sexual politics slant. George Michael got one line and it was fab, he's such good value.
> 
> *I did find self uncontrollably sneering at Stock, Aitken and Waterman. Making a proper ugly face at the box, I was. They ruined the charts during my childhood*



I went to bed at that point...  The 80's were over for me by the time Kylie came along and I had well and truly discovered alternative music by that point.


----------



## boohoo (May 22, 2010)

Just watching this at the mo but spending more time spotting which street in liverpool they are on (it's filmed in liverpool though meant to be London... )


----------



## spliff (Oct 3, 2014)

It was repeated the other day and so therefore is on iPlayer again until Thursday.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00sh5lt/worried-about-the-boy


----------

